# FET transfer cycle. being given Ovitrelle instead of Progeterone pessaries



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

HI ladies i am starting my FET this week and have been for my scan. i now have to do ovulation test to check when i am ovulating then i start the following drugs
* Ovitrelle every 3 days
prednisolone 3 x 5mg a day
clexane 20mg 
baby aspirin 75mg

does everyone know if this is all normal and ok. i was told before not to start the aspirin until i get a positive test but this time they have said its ok to take before transfer. also i usually get given Progesterone pessaries but  have had so much pain from them in the past i asked for something different and they have given me ovitrelle every few days instead.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

I've been prescribed slightly different doses of the drugs compared with yours (40mg clexane, 20mg prednisolone and then the 75mg aspirin) but perhaps that because I was diagnosed with raised NK cells and several blood clotting issues....I've started Prednisolone and Aspirin at varying times during natural FET (2) and fresh IVFs (5)....what you're being prescribed looks fine.  Our clinic don't use OPKs to check for LH surge, they do regular scans throughout natural cycle to determine developing follicles and thickness of womb lining and then transfer following ovulation....but clinics do seen to vary quite a bit on this.

As for Ovitrelle, it's another form of HCG injection and during our 2nd FET I was prescribed this at 3dpt and 8dpt.  It basically tricks your body into thinking it's pregnant so encourages your ovaries to continue releasing progesterone naturally....so this would explain why you've been prescribed this instead of the Cyclogest if you had problems with the pessaries/suppositories.  I am surprised they're advising you having Ovitrelle every 3 days throughout 2ww though as usually just a couple of injections during the whole 2ww, but again, clinics will vary on their drug regimes.  The only thing to remember is that Ovitrelle can stay in your body for up to 14 days (depending on the dose) and can cause false positives if still in your system.

On the FET cycle where I had it, we were advised to still test at 14dpt and we got a +ve result but then didn't know if it was genuine or from the Ovitrelle/HCG injection.  I had HCG BETA blood tests at 14dpt and again at 16dpt and sadly the levels had dropped....but I continued to get +ve results until 18/19dpt and alongside other symptoms it was found that it had been a genuine BFP but another early mc/chem pg   It was awful having the week of not knowing what was happening though so I would speak with your consultant and ask them when you should have your last jab of Ovitrelle and when you should test, to ensure you don't have similar situation in not knowing if the injection or genuine causing +ve result.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

